# 3BLD letter scheme swapper?



## Hazel (Dec 15, 2017)

Hey! I'm using ScramBLD.Cubing.net to help me practice with 3BLD, but I don't use Speffz so it's a bit hard for me. Could somebody write a (probably short) program where I could paste in a group of Speffz letter pairs and have it switch to a letter scheme of my choice? For example:
Paste in: 
TA PD MA CL OG CR WR
KN IT LC XJ

What it would switch to:
PA LD IA CH KS CN WN
GJ EP HC ZF

Basically it would keep the formatting and just switch letters of my choice to different letters of my choice (A stays as A for example, L turns to H, etc.)


----------



## jfly (Dec 15, 2017)

I know this is not what you're asking for, but here's something I hacked together a while back that does let you enter any letter scheme you like: https://www.jflei.com/tnt/bld.html.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 15, 2017)

jfly said:


> I know this is not what you're asking for, but here's something I hacked together a while back that does let you enter any letter scheme you like: https://www.jflei.com/tnt/bld.html.


Thanks! Although I'll probably just switch to Speffz anyway so I don't ever have a problem similar to this, so a mod can just close this thread.


----------

